# What model Husqvarna's are made by Poulan?



## TonyRumore (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a bit confused here as to which Husqvarna saws are suppose to be crappy compared to others. 

Are there "real" husqvarna saws and fake Husqvarna/Poulan saws or what?

Is there a list of models between the two?

Tony Rumore
Tromix


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 3, 2010)

*235 & 240 are supposedly Poulans*

I have a 2009 435 with a made in Sweden tag, it is a "true" Husqvarna
according to ST, but still a plastic frame saw like 440, 445, 450, 455, and 460.
Look to the XP for pro model Husqvarna's like 346 & 372.


----------



## cpr (Nov 3, 2010)

Technically all Husky saws are Husky saws. Poulans are Huskys and so are Jonsereds. Husky owns Poulan so homeowner grade Husky is still a Husky just as a Chevy is a GM car and so is Cadillac.

The difference is in the target market and design. FWIW, my 141 is a "junky Poulvarna", but it cuts great and hasn't given me any trouble. Do I expect it to whip a 346? Hell no... I wouldn't expect a Malibu to beat a CTS-V...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 3, 2010)

cpr said:


> Technically all Husky saws are Husky saws. Poulans are Huskys and so are Jonsereds. Husky owns Poulan so homeowner grade Husky is still a Husky just as a Chevy is a GM car and so is Cadillac.
> 
> The difference is in the target market and design. FWIW, my 141 is a "junky Poulvarna", but it cuts great and hasn't given me any trouble. Do I expect it to whip a 346? Hell no... I wouldn't expect a Malibu to beat a CTS-V...



I belive that Electrolux actually own Husky, Jred, poulan, And some other *** companies. Husky doesn't own the others.


----------



## Fish (Nov 3, 2010)

The 268/272 is definitely Poulan, I know that for sure!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 3, 2010)

All of them..............................







.


----------



## VI sawguy (Nov 3, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> I belive that Electrolux actually own Husky, Jred, poulan, And some other *** companies. Husky doesn't own the others.



The *** companies were split off into a separate company with Husqvarna at the top so technically Husqvarna does own them all.


----------



## Boskaerm (Nov 4, 2010)

VI sawguy said:


> The *** companies were split off into a separate company with Husqvarna at the top so technically Husqvarna does own them all.



Thats correct, read the excact same story on the partner home-page, there is a real good text about the story of Partner (and course of e-lux, also the other brands).
Husqvarna Rules


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

cpr said:


> Technically all Husky saws are Husky saws. Poulans are Huskys and so are Jonsereds. Husky owns Poulan so homeowner grade Husky is still a Husky just as a Chevy is a GM car and so is Cadillac...



You can say so, formally, but it isn't really true - the Huskys made by Poulan are said to be Husky _designs_, and contain a few Swedish made parts, *but adapted to Poulans way of building saws (= cheaply).*
No Poulans really are Huskys, or even Husky designs, and no Huskys are rebadged Poulans - even though Husky owns Poulan.

The affected Husky models by now are the 235 and 240, before that it was the 137 and 142, then 136 and 141, and then 36 and 41 (from 1990) - always the two cheapest at any given time. There also were a few "homowner" types before that, but then it wasn't systemic.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> I belive that Electrolux actually own Husky, Jred, poulan, And some other *** companies. Husky doesn't own the others.



That info was outdated in 2006.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 4, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> That info was outdated in 2006.



Thanks for setting me strait Troll, and being decent about it.


----------



## cpr (Nov 4, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> You can say so, formally, but it isn't really true - the Huskys made by Poulan are said to be Husky _designs_, and contain a few Swedish made parts, *but adapted to Poulans way of building saws (= cheaply).*
> No Poulans really are Huskys, or even Husky designs, and no Huskys are rebadged Poulans - even though Husky owns Poulan.
> 
> The affected Husky models by now are the 235 and 240, before that it was the 137 and 142, then 136 and 141, and then 36 and 41 (from 1990) - always the two cheapest at any given time. There also were a few "homowner" types before that, but then it wasn't systemic.



I don't completely disagree, but your statement implies an independence of thought and operation for Poulan. Whether the "Poulvarna" saws are designed in the US or Sweden and contain US, Brasilian, Swedish, or Chinese parts, none of it happens without Swedish hegemony. If Poulans are cheap (and they are), it's only because Husqvarna Group wants it that way.

While we're on it, I'm a little less clear on Jred. I know what the saws are, but does Husky Group own Jred outright or is Jred owned by another entity and contracts for the saws. I ask because, in the US at least, the distribution chains are entirely seperate for the 2. Set me straight ST !


----------



## TonyRumore (Nov 4, 2010)

Well this thread got off course.........

So in the Husqvarna lineup, is it fair to say all the XP saws are professional use saws and the other may or may not be?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2010)

TonyRumore said:


> Well this thread got off course.........
> 
> So in the Husqvarna lineup, is it fair to say all the XP saws are professional use saws and the other may or may not be?



Go to a dealer and get a catalog, all models are detailed out there. XPs' are all Pro, 353, 359 and 570 are mag crank case Pro like. 400 series is plastic case but good quality. 200 series are made by Poulan.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

cpr said:


> ....
> While we're on it, I'm a little less clear on Jred. I know what the saws are, but does Husky Group own Jred outright or is Jred owned by another entity and contracts for the saws. I ask because, in the US at least, the distribution chains are entirely seperate for the 2. Set me straight ST !



The Jonsered brand is owned by Husky, but the sales organizations are separate (not only in the US), even though _*the Husqvarna group *_is behind both (and several more). In some cases it is outsourced.

It is important (but not always easy) to see the difference between *the Husqvarna group * and the Husky sales organization. The picture can be quite difficult to read.....

Another important issue to remember is that the _*factories*_ still are seperate, and not integrated, even though they have the same ultimate owner.

Regarding the saws, it is very different with Jonsered than with Poulan, as all the saws except the two cheapest ones are made at the Husky factory in Sweden, and are slightly different versions of Husky models. The two cheapest are made by Poulan, as with Husky. No saws are made at the Jonsered factory.

A third variant is with Partner, still another with Zenoah/Redmax, and there are more....


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 4, 2010)

04ultra said:


> All of them..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:agree2:





TT


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

TonyRumore said:


> Well this thread got off course.........
> 
> So in the Husqvarna lineup, is it fair to say all the XP saws are professional use saws and the other may or may not be?



A few other saws are built like the xp ones (351, 353, 359, 365, 555, and 570 are the more recent ones), except the engine, and in some cases some minor details. Some say those are pro saws, others that they are not, and Husky can't make up their mind - the marketing has varied....


----------



## motoman.5150 (Nov 4, 2010)

So a 272 is a poulan saw and ur saying there junk I thought 272 was suppossed to be a bada** saw ?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

motoman.5150 said:


> So a 272 is a poulan saw and ur saying there junk I thought 272 was suppossed to be a bada** saw ?



 I waited for that one - he tried to make it simple, but that sure has its pitfalls.....

If he restricted his post to the current models sold in the US, or current models made in Sweden or in the US, his post would have been correct!


----------



## cpr (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks ST...

You guys think this is tough to get through, try sorting out the US bourbon industry...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

Stihl makes it simple for everybody, STIHL IS OWNED AND MADE BY STIHL!


----------



## Fish (Nov 4, 2010)

cpr said:


> Thanks ST...
> 
> You guys think this is tough to get through, try sorting out the US bourbon industry...



Bourbon or Whisky?

Ky. is where the Bourbon is baby!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Stihl makes it simple for everybody, STIHL IS OWNED AND MADE BY STIHL!




By Stihl, yes - but they have several factories around the world, and you never know where the parts are made.

They have a large factory in China, as far as I know.....


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 4, 2010)

*check Husqvarna USA website for intended use*

They have saws sorted by intended use.

KY borrowed the bourbon name from France.


----------



## cpr (Nov 4, 2010)

Bourbon... and they stole the name from the once larger county of that name in north/central KY. The county stole the name, not the drink.

You need several maps, a notebook, and darn good tastebuds to figure out who made what where. The labels on so much of it are complete fabrications. It's good, though... :arg:


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Redmax division of Husqvarna group*

I have been looking at specs & IPL's on GZ4000 & GZ4500,
They are vertically split crankcase saws with a good power to
weight ratio with a 1 year commercial warranty, 2 for others.
Pro type saws are rare in US on 40 cc something saws @ reasonable cost.
They are strato saws; the best I recall, Husqvarna group purchased Redmax
to acquire strato technology.

My opinion: better a strat than a cat.


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 4, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> By Stihl, yes - but they have several factories around the world, and you never know where the parts are made.
> 
> They have a large factory in China, as far as I know.....



Yup, our ms 170 is made in virginia beach VA and the hs45 (hedge trimmer) is made in.........China.


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 4, 2010)

*KY bourbon whiskey*

I watched a show on KET recently about history of KY whiskey making,
it has been going on about as long as moonshiners in NC or GA,
sour mash is starting a new batch with leftovers from the last batch.
NASCAR got its start running shine. I have a neighbor whose pa spent
time in a federal prison long ago for making whiskey around Golden Pond KY
there is an old landing strip nearby where they picked up the whiskey
and flew it back to Chicago in the 30's.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 4, 2010)

TonyRumore said:


> I'm a bit confused here as to which Husqvarna saws are suppose to be crappy compared to others.
> 
> Are there "real" husqvarna saws and fake Husqvarna/Poulan saws or what?
> 
> ...



actually the title is backwards the poulans are made by husky husky is owned by electrolux therefore husky makes the poulans as well as the huskys but they are two different plants but same parent company of electrolux which also owns AYP on tractors you get from sears 

and other big stores


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Nov 4, 2010)

MMMmmmmmnnnnnn, I'm enjoying some KY Bourbon Right Now.........Actually my Favorite horse (that died last year) was named Bourbon.....RIP buddy


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Calvin, listen to Sawtroll*

I think he is right on history, Electrolux spun off small engines a few years
ago & now Husqvarna group is titular head. I cant figure out international
finance either, if I could I wouldn't have to run my own saw. I did make 2 K
on Boeing and Intel a few years ago on the stock market when my bud
lost 1K on the 4 legged variety & waded through cow chips doing it, that was good for a laugh.


----------



## cpr (Nov 4, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> MMMmmmmmnnnnnn, I'm enjoying some KY Bourbon Right Now.........Actually my Favorite horse (that died last year) was named Bourbon.....RIP buddy



Tonight's a beer night for me. What are you pouring?


----------



## Boskaerm (Nov 5, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> I think he is right on history, Electrolux spun off small engines a few years
> ago & now Husqvarna group is titular head. I cant figure out international
> finance either, if I could I wouldn't have to run my own saw. I did make 2 K
> on Boeing and Intel a few years ago on the stock market when my bud
> lost 1K on the 4 legged variety & waded through cow chips doing it, that was good for a laugh.



correct, E-lux doesn`t own Husqvarna, Jonsered etc anymore.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> By Stihl, yes - but they have several factories around the world, and you never know where the parts are made.
> 
> They have a large factory in China, as far as I know.....



Maybe but stihl is and always has been made by stihl and sold at a stihl dealer. Not at a box store right beside the throw away saws and lots of other JUNK!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> *Redmax division of Husqvarna group.*
> I have been looking at specs & IPL's on GZ4000 & GZ4500,
> They are vertically split crankcase saws with a good power to
> weight ratio with a 1 year commercial warranty, 2 for others.
> ...



Yes, but I believe part of the reason was to gain EPA points by selling strato Redmax machines on the US market - buying time for Huskys older saw designs so to speak.....

Rebranding of saws is going both ways between Husky and Zenoah/Redmax, in a small scale so far.


----------



## Junkrunner (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wonderin what is the ties between husky's saws and there dirtbikes? I growed-up on big husky thumpers. wish I still had my ole '81 430 mx'er, dang that monster was fast. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 5, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Maybe but stihl is and always has been made by stihl and sold at a stihl dealer. Not at a box store right beside the throw away saws and lots of other JUNK!



Saw a Stihl at the JohnDeere dealer next to the green Echo's. LOL

Sorry I had too.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> Saw a Stihl at the JohnDeere dealer next to the green Echo's. LOL
> 
> Sorry I had too.



Hush! The Stihlboys don't like to hear about that.....

Real Stihl dealers are mostly history around here, but I guess that could happen to any brand?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Huch! The Stihlboys don't like to hear about that.....
> 
> Real Stihl dealers are mostly history around here, but I guess that could happen to any brand?



I just had to have a little fun.


----------



## Fish (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, there is a lot of booze relabeling around here, but Bourbon is big in Ky.

We lived near Wild Turkey when we lived in Anderson County, but now we live 2 miles downstream from Maker's Mark.

Husqvarna now own's a lot of companies in the *** industry, changes 
happen every month or two, hard to keep up with it.


----------



## cpr (Nov 5, 2010)

Been to most of them. Star Hill is absolutely beautiful. I could walk around those grounds for days. Best tour I ever had was at Four Roses. Kelli and I had a private walk through with the operations manager there. He showed us the whole works and took us to the sample room to explain how they know when it's time to bottle a certain brand. Learned a ton!


----------



## ckelp (Nov 5, 2010)

Fish said:


> Yes, there is a lot of booze relabeling around here, but Bourbon is big in Ky.
> 
> We lived near Wild Turkey when we lived in Anderson County, but now we live 2 miles downstream from Maker's Mark.



just like in these parts every one and there son makes wine..
at this point i fancy wheat beer.. oddley i've worked at most of the winery's
around here did alot with "big wine" like gallo


if your worried about [email protected] made in china wait till another country starts manufactureing that dose't care about quality


----------



## Boskaerm (Nov 5, 2010)

*Dirt Bikes*



Junkrunner said:


> Just wonderin what is the ties between husky's saws and there dirtbikes? I growed-up on big husky thumpers. wish I still had my ole '81 430 mx'er, dang that monster was fast. :greenchainsaw:



as a former mx rider, I know a little.. Somewhere in the 80`s Italian factory,Cagiva,bought Husqvarna Motorcycles, and all was made in Italy.
Of the "dead" Swedish plant grow a new real swedish brand: Husaberg.
In 1998 (or there about) Austrian factory,KTM,bought Husaberg, because the wanted the Four stroke technic.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

Boskaerm said:


> as a former mx rider, I know a little.. Somewhere in the 80`s Italian factory,Cagiva,bought Husqvarna Motorcycles, and all was made in Italy.
> Of the "dead" Swedish plant grow a new real swedish brand: Husaberg.
> In 1998 (or there about) Austrian factory,KTM,bought Husaberg, because the wanted the Four stroke technic.



KTM makes most of (if not all) the bikes that compete in the elite of the MC class of the Paris-Dakar rally - just in case not everyone know.........


----------



## Boskaerm (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> KTM makes most of (if not all) the bikes that compete in the elite MC class of the Paris-Dakar rally - just in case not everyone know.........



yeah, but i was mainly taking moto-cross :hmm3grin2orange:
I`m pretty sure BMW also makes a very good Dakar bike. And Yamaha sure was the fastest in the mid 90`s with Stefan Peterhansel.

BTW i have always ridden Yamaha


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> I just had to have a little fun.



I know, but it is a sore Acilles heel for them....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Over here, they peddle their saw where they can - no real dealers left around here, that only sell Stihl.....

My good prices on Stihl chain also went away with that, so I am not happy about it at all, really! :bang::bang:


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 5, 2010)

*our local Stihl dealers*

One sells Echo too, another sells Husqvarna & is listed now as a Redmax
dealer, all of the small engine shops sell & service mowers, some over
$10K US.
I went by the closest JD dealer to get a part for an old tractor last
year, they had a shelf of Stihl saws & wall display of weed whips and 
other *** equipment, but had over 10 million $ of tractors, combines, mowers,
drills & other JD equipment outside, Stihl is just an additional sale for them.
When you walk into the sales area, there were 5 big screen TV's to entertain
the customers while they were waiting to shell out some bucks.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Hush! The Stihlboys don't like to hear about that.....
> 
> Real Stihl dealers are mostly history around here, but I guess that could happen to any brand?



Hmmmmmmm its beginning to look like Husky may not be around much longer where you are Sawtroll, seems they got bigtime problems, again for the 3rd year in a row. This is the results of how not to run a business:

*Husqvarna slashes staff in Sweden as profits fall*Published: *23 Oct 09 10:49* CET | Double click on a word to get a translation 
Online: http://www.thelocal.se/22832/20091023/

Share Swedish outdoor power products manufacturer Husqvarna has responded to a third quarter drop in profits by announcing the *closure of factories in Sweden and the USA.*The firm also announced that it plans to *increase its workforce in China*.

The changes to the firm's structure will result in the loss of 200 jobs in Sweden and impact a total of 1,200 jobs within the concern worldwide.

Husqvarna plans also to consolidate its sales organisation in Europe and Asia as well as the Pacific rim area, the company explained in a statement in connection with the publication of its third quarter figures on Friday. 

The workforce at Husqvarna's plants in China and Poland will be increased and thus the net job losses will come in at 400. 

The programme of cuts announced by the firm include the closure of the so-called Rider factory in Huskvarna in south-central Sweden, the factory in Tansbyn near Östersund in northern Sweden, and the lawn mower facility in Höör in southern Sweden.

The firm's Spanish production will also be hit with the announcement to concentrate construction sector products manufacture in Ödeshög in south-central Sweden.

The announcement of the cuts comes as the firm, which manufactures lawn-mowers and power tools among other things, reported a drop in profits for the third quarter.

Profits after financial items amounted to 108 million kronor ($15.9 million), in comparison with a profit of 178 million kronor in the corresponding period of 2008.

"Uncertainty over future orders remains as a result of the recession and retailers are expected to retain stocks at a low level," Husqvarna writes, forecasting that deliveries are expected to decline in comparison with the corresponding period of 2008.

CEO Magnus Yngen in the firm's report described the market situation as "significantly weaker" during the third quarter in comparison with the corresponding period of 2008.

The reorganization is forecast to cost the firm around 400 million kronor to complete, of which 59 million kronor will be filed in the report for the fourth quarter 2009.

Once completed the measures are predicted to cut the firm's overheads by 400 million kronor per annum.

TT/The Local ([email protected]/08 656 6518)

Magnus is running out of excuses considering others have rebounded from the 08/09 recession, Stihl especailly!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

Psssssssssssssst Sawtroll you crack me up, you ran away, check the date on that,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I'm going to run out and get another 346xp before they go under.

And get a 562xp also :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Psssssssssssssst Sawtroll you crack me up, you ran away, check the date on that,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




I was busy in another thread, and following Hurricane TOMAS - that probably will make a lot of damage on Haiti, despite the centre of the Hurricane doesn't directly hit Haiti - it passes between Haiti and Cuba.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I was busy in another thread, and following Hurricane TOMAS - that probably will make a lot of damage on Haiti, despete the centre of the Hurricane doesn't directly hit Haiti - it passes between Haiti and Cuba.....



You are no fun at all Sawtroll. Here's the 2010 report, they are doing alittle better with my close watch on them,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

http://rermag.com/trends_analysis/wall_street_beat/husqvarna-3q10-102210/


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Well, I'm going to run out and get another 346xp before they go under.
> 
> And get a 562xp also :hmm3grin2orange:



There yet,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Hush! The Stihlboys don't like to hear about that.....
> 
> Real Stihl dealers are mostly history around here, but I guess that could happen to any brand?



Whats wrong with a John Deere Dealer also being a Stihl Dealer ???...At least they can repair a saw .......



Husky at Walmart...........Hmmmmmm Service work in dumpster out back??



.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmm its beginning to look like Husky may not be around much longer where you are Sawtroll, seems they got bigtime problems, again for the 3rd year in a row. This is the results of how not to run a business:
> 
> *Husqvarna slashes staff in Sweden as profits fall*Published: *23 Oct 09 10:49* CET | Double click on a word to get a translation
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/22832/20091023/
> ...



Gloating again are we Thomas? That’s pretty wennie considering ever major advancement in stihl chainsaw technology in the last 10 years has been a direct copy from a husky design. Even you should be able to realize that running a public corporation is entirely different from running a private one. Too bad stihl don’t have the steel to go public but you need to be big if you want to play on the big board with the big boys. If you insist on comparing stihl to another company, try something more in the Stihl size category like Mary K or 7-UP. How did Echo do this year?? Stihl dealers in my area are so desperate for sales they are now selling shoes. Lawngrips and vacuums?? Please… next you will be selling pop and mascara.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Whats wrong with a John Deere Dealer also being a Stihl Dealer ???...At least they can repair a saw .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know better than that - the JD dealers are offering the pro Stihls, not only the cheap crap ones.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> You know better than that - the JD dealers are selling the pro Stihls, not only the cheap crap ones.



They sell all model Stihls........Stop on over and look for yourself..........





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> Gloating again are we Thomas? That’s pretty wennie considering ever major advancement in stihl chainsaw technology in the last 10 years has been a direct copy from a husky design. Even you should be able to realize that running a public corporation is entirely different from running a private one. Too bad stihl don’t have the steel to go public but you need to be big if you want to play on the big board with the big boys. If you insist on comparing stihl to another company, try something more in the Stihl size category like Mary K or 7-UP. How did Echo do this year?? Stihl dealers in my area are so desperate for sales they are now selling shoes. Lawngrips and vacuums?? Please… next you will be selling pop and mascara.



Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Cent you can't see the trees for the forest, the post was a joke, its a year old, but it did point out this China biz some like to point out on others. The link in my other post is the recent results, I suggest glasses Cent, your slipping,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> You are no fun at all Sawtroll. Here's the 2010 report, they are doing alittle better with my close watch on them,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://rermag.com/trends_analysis/wall_street_beat/husqvarna-3q10-102210/



I guess most things are a bit slow in the US these days, at least according to the news.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

04ultra said:


> They sell all model Stihls........Stop on over and look for yourself..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is just what I said - read the posts before you comment on them!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I guess most things are a bit slow in the US these days, at least according to the news.



True, that be correct, however Ford is way up, some others are claiming gains. Husky is probably making some gains in the small handheld equipment as well but the mower biz seems to be killing their profits here. Stihl is having a real good year, they are already talking 2011 with 2010 behind them as a success,


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> That is just what I said - read the posts before you comment on them!






So How many plants does Husky group have in China.???? 





.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Cent you can't see the trees for the forest, the post was a joke, its a year old, but it did point out this China biz some like to point out on others. The link in my other post is the recent results, I suggest glasses Cent, your slipping,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Since I am obviously nearsighted, do tell, what exactly did I miss?? How the shoe sales coming along?? Let me guess, up 16 percent for the year??


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> True, that be correct, however Ford is way up, some others are claiming gains. Husky is probably making some gains in the small handheld equipment as well but the mower biz seems to be killing their profits here. Stihl is having a real good year, they are already talking 2011 with 2010 behind them as a success,



Well, Husky is doing well enough over-all (just read the report on their site) - it is just the US that is a bit slow at the moment - and that is no surprice with 10% unemployment etc. umpkin2:

I guess that is what you voted in Obama for - or maybe not?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 5, 2010)

> Originally Posted by sunfish View Post
> Well, I'm going to run out and get another 346xp before they go under.
> 
> And get a 562xp also





THALL10326 said:


> There yet,LOLOLOLOL



Soon man, real soon! umpkin2:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 5, 2010)

Around here in central MO. there are Stihl dealers, that is their main product.
I don't know of a single Husky dealer. All Husky dealers I know of sell
huskys on the side, be it lawn mowers of vacuum cleaners. The farm
stores that sell Stihl and Huskys have a 4:1 floor space setup with
Stihl having 4 times the floor space as Husky. The Stihl dealer I use
is at a farm store. Its unreal how many free units they get per year
for the amount of Stihl units they sell. They get so many free units
that not only the saws guys get them, but even the girls at the check
out counter get in on the free units. I have seen as high as over 150
new Stihl saws in boxes not counting the trimmers. Manger couple of years
ago told me how many case of oil they sold per year. I will not say here
but it was hard for me to believe. This is just in my area but Husky doesn't
make a wort on Stihls butt in terms of sales or anything else here.


TT


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Well, Husky is doing well enough over-all (just read the report on their site) - it is just the US that is a bit slow at the moment - and that is no surprice with 10% unemployment etc. umpkin2:
> 
> I guess that is what you voted in Obama for - or maybe not?



LOLOLOLOL, I've heard it all, its Obama's fault Husky is doing poorly in the US, you crack me up Sawtroll. Wait a minute if thats your point how do you explain Stihl's banner year,:monkey::monkey::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Around here in central MO. .......
> 
> TT



Your sig turned Chinese or something like it when read from here - but that hopefully is a coincidence?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> Since I am obviously nearsighted, do tell, what exactly did I miss?? How the shoe sales coming along?? Let me guess, up 16 percent for the year??



Got no idea Cent but I bought two pair this year, did my part to help shoe sales,:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Your sig turned Chinese or something like it when read from here - but that hopefully is a coincidence?



No kidding, I been trying to figure out how he did that...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOLOLOL, I've heard it all, its Obama's fault Husky is doing poorly in the US, you crack me up Sawtroll. Wait a minute if thats your point how do you explain Stihl's banner year,:monkey::monkey::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl is a very minor factor here - it always was, but now it is all but gone - except in the "box-stores" that don't service anything.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Stihl is a very minor factor here - it always was, but now it is all but gone - except in the "box-stores" that don't service anything.



Husky's market is very minor there too. You have about 4 plus million people there, the little state of Virginia has over 7 million. Where your at I'd be surprized either one waste alot of time or invest alot of money on such a small market..


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Got no idea Cent but I bought two pair this year, did my part to help shoe sales,:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



You must be suffering from Alzheimer’s, old man. You told me I missed something and need glasses but you a cant tell me what I missed. All talk and nothing behind it, just like stihl saws. Next you will be telling us that Lawngrips are superior to Whites or Westco just cuz they have a stihl label.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Husky's market is very minor there too. You have about 4 plus million people there, the little state of Virginia has over 7 million. Where your at I'd be surprised either one waste slot of time or invest alot of money on such a small market..



You can always argue that - should everyone turn their belly up for that reason? :biggrinbounce2:

The fact is that there are a lot of productive woods around here, and we are nowhere near cutting down the yearly regrowth at the moment 

- and then we need to get rid of the spruce that were planted some decades ago - and don't belong here!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> You must be suffering from Alzheimer’s, old man. You told me I missed something and need glasses but you a cant tell me what I missed. All talk and nothing behind it, just like stihl saws. Next you will be telling us that Lawngrips are superior to Whites or Westco just cuz they have a stihl label.



Cent I only suggested glasses after you shot off at the gum. I explained exactly what you missed and you still don't get it, I'm out of suggestions,haha

Cent there was a man who walked up on a porch. On the steps was a little boy and a dog. The man asked the little boy does your dog bite, little boy said no. The man reached out to pet the pooch and it bit the hell out of him. He pulled back, blood running out his hand. He said boy I thought you told me your dog didn't bite. Little boy said thats right, my dog doesn't bite, thats not my dog. Check your hand Cent,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> You can always argue that - should everyone turn their belly up for that reason? :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> The fact is that there are a lot of productive woods around here, and we are nowhere near cutting down the yearly regrowth at the moment
> 
> - and then we need to get rid of the spruce that were planted some decades ago - and don't belong here!



Not arguing, just stating fact, you claim Stihl doesn't do much there, neither does Husky, why would they, neither would sell enuff there to warrant much of a effort due to such a small population, simple math, thats all..


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 5, 2010)

Another dodge and another blatant copy. I expected better from you but not from stihl. Whats next?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdzlJQxkEIo


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Not arguing, just stating fact, you claim Stihl doesn't do much there, neither does Husky, why would they, neither would sell enuff there to warrant much of a effort due to such a small population, simple math, thats all..



Husky do an effort, the local market here is large enough for that - relatively few people, but lots of woods! 

Husky sell lots of saws, Stihl saws mostly are wrecs in the corner of the Husky dealers shops - turned in and replaced....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 5, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> Gloating again are we Thomas? That’s pretty wennie considering ever major advancement in stihl chainsaw technology in the last 10 years has been a direct copy from a husky design. Even you should be able to realize that running a public corporation is entirely different from running a private one. Too bad stihl don’t have the steel to go public but you need to be big if you want to play on the big board with the big boys. If you insist on comparing stihl to another company, try something more in the Stihl size category like Mary K or 7-UP. How did Echo do this year?? Stihl dealers in my area are so desperate for sales they are now selling shoes. Lawngrips and vacuums?? Please… next you will be selling pop and mascara.



Big and small eh? How come Stihl, such a small company is #1 in hand held *** world wide? I mean husky has like 10 different brands under their belt and can't compete. What is the deal Cent???


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 5, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> Another dodge and another blatant copy. I expected better from you but not from stihl. Whats next??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdzlJQxkEIo




Well Cent I'm sorry to disappoint you, well not really, in fact if your disappointed I'm happy,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------

